
Redundancy does not imply fault tolerance - mperham
https://blog.acolyer.org/2017/03/08/redundancy-does-not-imply-fault-tolerance-analysis-of-distributed-storage-reactions-to-single-errors-and-corruptions/
======
Nomentatus
DNA information in our bodies is constantly being checked, and if necessary,
repaired; that way the redundancy provided by the double part of "double
helix" does in fact become a very high degree of fault tolerance (and
correction.) Maybe it's time to imitate nature, and to decide that constant
inspection and repair are part of the storage task. This would mean that
nearly all faults were detected and corrected before the information was
requested, as with DNA.

